# Door hinge guide



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Where can I pick up a door hinge guide? Not sure what it's called but it's the little arm that connects on the pin and runs to the spring. It guides the roller and makes the door pause midway open.

I looked in all the catalogs and can't find it by itself.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mal, The little arm is called a "hinge detent arm" you probably should but a good used hinge off e-bay and rebuild yours. looks more like you need the roller in that pic.....actually the whole hinge looks shot.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric Animal said:


> Mal, The little arm is called a "hinge detent arm" you probably should but a good used hinge off e-bay and rebuild yours. looks more like you need the roller in that pic.....actually the whole hinge looks shot.


:agree

New repros are not that expensive, bushings are probably shot as well,

Chevelle Parts, Chevelle Restoration Parts & Accessories, El Camino Restoration Parts & Accessories, Restoration Parts, Monte Carlo Parts, GTO Parts, Cutlass Parts, Skylark Parts, Cadillac Parts


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I have rebuild kits for all the door hinges but am missing the hinge detent arm on the other door. I'll check out buying a full hinge for the one that is missing the arm.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

MaL said:


> I have rebuild kits for all the door hinges but am missing the hinge detent arm on the other door. I'll check out buying a full hinge for the one that is missing the arm.
> 
> I appreciate the help.


I may have an extra on a replacement door. If so, you can have it. I may end up getting new hinges for mine anyway.
Those arms and the roller are available in a kit, but I can't find them right now. Kinda spendy, if I remember right. Think they are out of a Camaro restoration business in Shelby Township, Michigan.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Found them....Heartbeat City, here's the link. They're actually cheap !!
Camaro Door hinge lower arm & rivet 67 - 1967, 1968, 1969 Camaro Parts - NOS, Rare, Reproduction Camaro Parts for your Restoration


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

the one in the pic looks like the shaft for the roller broke off.I'm not sure that can be fixed/replaced with out welding. Hey Mitch, Hey Randy:seeya:


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome find, TmP! I bought two this a.m.

Appreciate it, everyone!

Oh, and the body guy says you can drill out that snapped shaft for the roller and retap another in place.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

MaL said:


> Awesome find, TmP! I bought two this a.m.
> 
> Appreciate it, everyone!
> 
> Oh, and the body guy says you can drill out that snapped shaft for the roller and retap another in place.


If you got the complete rebuild kit, it should have new rollers and pins included....:cheers


----------

